# Newly Made Prince Hall Mason



## Hotep357 (Dec 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips about traveling maybe specific things I should be very proficient in, I'm in the military and would love to fellow ship with brothers while on my travels


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 24, 2014)

Learn how to walk the Tylers sword get familiar with your ritual work , & know how to enter by way of 357 would be a good start , it's always good to run it by your sec. he can notify the neighboring lodge of your desire to attend


----------



## Hotep357 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply n advice I need it


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 24, 2014)

Hotep357 said:


> Does anyone have any tips about traveling maybe specific things I should be very proficient in, I'm in the military and would love to fellow ship with brothers while on my travels



Look up lodges to see if they are regular.  Only present yourself for visitation at regular lodges.  The simplest first steps are to look them up on the United Grand Lodge of England site - http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges or the Conference of Grand Masters Prince Hall Masons -  http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp  If the lodge is listed in either you should be good to present yourself.  If they are in one but not the other or if your jurisdiction is in one but not the other they might not admit you, a situation that gradually resolves.

I am not aware of a table of which PHA jurisdiction sponsors which overseas lodge so the second table isn't as easy to use overseas as it is in the Americas.


----------

